

Aimee Mullins and her 12 pairs of legs (or, prostethics as an advantage) - albertcardona
http://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_prosthetic_aesthetics.html

======
rglovejoy
What about this guy?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._J._Armes>

------
ShabbyDoo
If she wasn't such a pretty, thin, and athletic woman, her talk wouldn't have
been so well received.

